# Recovery is weird :/



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

Yo guys so recently I just started fluoxetine 20mg for a week and it seems like its helping, but I have been socializing like crazy, keepin busy and stuff. And rn my 2d vision is gone and my depth perception is back. Throughout these torturous 5 months I have so longed for this day where my vision comes back to normal and thought I would be happy af when it comes. But in reality, Idk why but I couldnt care less and im not even happy go lucky about it for one bit. Its so weird :/


----------

